# MINIDREAMS LAST RIDE !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Well I had a few of the 90ed caddies just setting around and a few weeks back i traded SIDE TO SIDE a resin kit for his painted Ambulance hearse from Johan ! Well i woke up this moring and started to think ! Thinking lead into day Dreaming and with out a second thought ! 


I stripped the sidetoside panited hearse/ambulance and opened up 1 of the donk caddies and went to work ! 












If you can the clock this was my starting point ! Well after a fast 2 half hours heres where i am ! 



































Well now off to body work ! Be back later with more updates ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 I officially hate you NOW :angry: :angry: 
I wish I lived closer to your ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2007, 02:54 PM~9015020
> *:0
> *



Wheres yours ?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

No Way !!! You stripped the Paint off ! Ohh no David ! I cant belive it !
You strip the Hood too ???
This was a 1+ Paint Job glat and clean ....nooooooo :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 16 2007, 03:09 PM~9015154
> *No Way !!! You stripped the Paint off ! Ohh no David ! I cant belive it !
> You strip the Hood too ???
> This was a 1+ Paint Job glat and clean ....nooooooo  :uh:
> *




NO HOOD ! I gave the hood to BIG C ! He has a few hearse projects going on ! He'll make good use of it ! :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh nice to hear it ! Thanx Mini !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

your crazy


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO DAVID....THATS SICK! I LIKE THAT ALOT!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

MONTE?????????? :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 16 2007, 03:29 PM~9015328
> *MONTE?????????? :angry:
> *



ALL HINGED AND WORKIN MUD :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oh shit!!!!! thats badass. :0 :0 :0 


I was thinking on the last caddy I built that I was going to add the 65 linc cont wagon roof to the caddy.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 16 2007, 03:28 PM~9015320
> *YO DAVID....THATS SICK! I LIKE THAT ALOT!
> *


Me too


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 That is a trip


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work bro looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 01:58 PM~9015055
> *Wheres  yours  ?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


now im really going to go dig that bitch out.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn thats goin to be killer when done


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 16 2007, 04:42 PM~9015931
> *damn thats goin to be killer when done
> *


x2


was that done with 2 lak bodies because it looks long ,any how great idea homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mine in storage.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2007, 05:22 PM~9016246
> *mine in storage.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ! Thats a copy of a pic ! You need to post that kit on your own bench next to the LS your building !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 04:31 PM~9016306
> *WHAT !   Thats  a  copy  of    a  pic  !     You  need  to   post  that   kit   on  your   own   bench   next   to  the  LS    your   building !
> *


i will.as soon as i get it out. :biggrin:
yours is coming out nice.gonna cast it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 16 2007, 05:14 PM~9016191
> *x2
> was that done with 2 lak bodies because it looks long ,any how great idea homie
> *



Yes it was done with 2 lac bodies ! 1 i cut the front clip off for my four door caddy ! 


Right now i am also using the Johan chassie plate and the interior but i will change that when i get to that stage later !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 16 2007, 05:34 PM~9016323
> *i will.as soon as i get it out. :biggrin:
> yours is coming out nice.gonna cast it?
> *


Nope ! Theres no market for it ! No one want a hearse !  I just  building this  so i could cut up a model kit the everyone thinks is worth 80- 100 bucks ! 


A kit an't worth shit collecting dust !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 16 2007, 03:11 PM~9015174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry Bro, I've got the hood and I thank I've got some paint to match yours so it'll be put to use as is.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 04:38 PM~9016352
> *Nope  !  Theres  no  market  for  it  !    No  one  want  a  hearse  !    I  just  building  this  so  i  could  cut  up  a    model  kit  the  everyone  thinks  is  worth  80- 100 bucks  !
> A  kit  an't  worth  shit  collecting  dust !
> *


yea your rite.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 03:38 PM~9016352
> *Nope  !  Theres  no  market  for  it  !    No  one  want  a  hearse  !     I  just  building  this  so  i  could  cut  up  a    model  kit  the  everyone  thinks  is  worth  80- 100 bucks  !
> A  kit  an't  worth  shit  collecting  dust !
> *


you are smoking crack son.......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work d....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice job bro..... finish for your next show there so hearse driver can cry again!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice job homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 16 2007, 09:55 PM~9019266
> *nice job bro..... finish for your next show there so hearse driver can cry again!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well got the frist stage of mud work done on 2 projects last night ! Pouring down rain right now Thunder storms all day they say ! SO no work today ! Basement full of water again ! :angry:  SO No primer gets sprayed to day and no work at the bench ! :angry: 


But heres what i did manage to pull off last night ! 





















































Then i was just goofin a around !










Still a lot to drop into this ! Got a rollin floor ordered a casket , curtains , and some floors ! My wife seen me building this and said i could have a set of her ear rings that look like the reafs ! Might paln to build a gave yard theme !


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks really cool mini


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

if you dont have it casted....









































i will kill you.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LEAVE THE WIRES ON IT.....CALL IT "THUG IMORTAL",AD TO MAKE IT A HEARSE U NEED TO SEAL UP THE BACK WINDOWS ON SIDES TOWARDS THE REAR, LEAVE THE WINDOWS ON THE BACK DOORS.....LOOKIN GOOD THOUGH!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nah , leavi it all glass, just like my first hearse.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

all glass..... the formal hearse....... not the landau......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 04:20 PM~9024373
> *if you dont have it casted....
> i will kill you.....and stuff your whole dead body in that little model.........
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IT RUNS ABOUT 150 JUST FOR MOLD ! AND THEN ANOTHER 125 FOR RESIN ! THEN LABOR TIME FOR ME TO BUILD THIS FROM 3 DIFFERNT KITS , PLUS I DONT HAVE THE KNOWLEDG TO DO THE MOLD AND CASTING AS CLEAN AS OTHERS ! AND THEN ALL THOSE THAT WILL JUST PICK IT TO DEATH BUT WONT TRY TO DO THIS ANYWAY BUT ARE QUICK TO TELL SOMEONE WHATS NOT RIGHT ! I THINK I JUST KEEP IT AND BUILD IT FOR MY SELF ! 

BUT IF YOU WANT TO LISTEN AND HANDLE THE BULLSHIT FROM ALL THE  $200.00! </span>


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MAKE IT A BROUGHAM


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 17 2007, 05:48 PM~9024534
> *LEAVE THE WIRES ON IT.....CALL IT "THUG IMORTAL",AD TO MAKE IT A HEARSE U NEED TO SEAL UP THE BACK WINDOWS ON SIDES TOWARDS THE REAR, LEAVE THE WINDOWS ON THE BACK DOORS.....LOOKIN GOOD THOUGH!
> *



mARK SOME ARE WINDOW CARS ! IT DEPENDS ON THE COMPANY THAT MAKES THEM ! AND SOME OF THE WINDOW CARS ARE NICKED NAME FLOWER CARS OR FAMILY COACH ! 


I LIKE THE WINDOW LOOK ! PLUS AFTER I GET THE CURTAINS IN IT AND THE CASKET ITSELF IT SHOULD LOOK PRETTY GOOD ! 


AND WHITH THE CADDY HUB CAPS FROM THE JOHAN KIT I REALLY LIKE THE STOCK LOOK ! DONT KNOW ABOUT ROLLIN WIRES AT THIS POINT BUT GOT A LONG WAYS TO GO !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i know you dont need the reference , but here it is , remember to move your licence plate fool......





























did you see this one before it got stolen? :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

when you owened it and when it was rollin dpwn 71 highway behind a sliver and blue suburban ! 


I was surpised when you sold it ! I was think to my self !  WHERE IS BOBBY AND HIS SISTER GOING TO HAVE PIG SEX AT NOW !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

flower car....note the deck for flowers












landau hearse 










formal hearse...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 04:11 PM~9024715
> *when you  owened   it  and  when  it  was  rollin  dpwn   71  highway   behind  a   sliver   and  blue   suburban !
> [/size]
> *


when? :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 05:02 PM~9024636
> *IT  RUNS  ABOUT  150  JUST  FOR  MOLD ! AND  THEN  ANOTHER  125  FOR  RESIN  !  THEN  LABOR  TIME  FOR  ME  TO  BUILD  THIS FROM    3  DIFFERNT  KITS  ,  PLUS  I  DONT  HAVE  THE  KNOWLEDG  TO    DO  THE MOLD  AND  CASTING  AS  CLEAN  AS  OTHERS !  AND  THEN  ALL  THOSE  THAT  WILL  JUST  PICK  IT  TO  DEATH    BUT  WONT  TRY  TO  DO  THIS  ANYWAY  BUT  ARE  QUICK  TO  TELL  SOMEONE  WHATS  NOT RIGHT  !  I  THINK  I  JUST  KEEP  IT  AND  BUILD  IT  FOR  MY  SELF !
> 
> BUT  IF YOU  WANT TO  LISTEN  AND  HANDLE  THE  BULLSHIT  FROM  ALL  THE   $200.00!  </span>
> *


 :0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Them blinking tailights are freakin me out


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 04:02 PM~9024636
> *IT  RUNS  ABOUT  150  JUST  FOR  MOLD ! AND  THEN  ANOTHER  125  FOR  RESIN  !  THEN  LABOR  TIME  FOR  ME  TO  BUILD  THIS FROM    3  DIFFERNT  KITS  ,  PLUS  I  DONT  HAVE  THE  KNOWLEDG  TO    DO  THE MOLD  AND  CASTING  AS  CLEAN  AS  OTHERS !  AND  THEN  ALL  THOSE  THAT  WILL  JUST  PICK  IT  TO  DEATH    BUT  WONT  TRY  TO  DO  THIS  ANYWAY  BUT  ARE  QUICK  TO  TELL  SOMEONE  WHATS  NOT RIGHT  !  I  THINK  I  JUST  KEEP  IT  AND  BUILD  IT  FOR  MY  SELF !
> 
> BUT  IF YOU  WANT TO  LISTEN  AND  HANDLE  THE  BULLSHIT  FROM  ALL  THE   $200.00!  </span>
> *


dammit just cast it allready...... betewwn me and biggc im sure you can break even......


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 17 2007, 05:14 PM~9024747
> *Them blinking tailights are freakin me out
> *


x2 hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 06:12 PM~9024733
> *were you here when i got rid of it? it left on a burban i still have the pic of it here on the trailer
> *


 Yup Thats the day i made you give me that bike for tring not to pay for that resin cutty with the photo etch MEMBER ! I told you i would catch you slippin! Member that ! SURE YOU DO !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 05:25 PM~9024833
> *Yup  Thats  the  day  i  made  you  give  me  that  bike    for  tring not  to  pay  for  that  resin  cutty  with  the  photo  etch  MEMBER !  I told  you  i  would catch  you  slippin!    Member  that  !  SURE  YOU  DO  !
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 04:15 PM~9024763
> *dammit just cast it allready...... betewwn me and biggc im sure you can break even......
> *



heres #3.  Split that shit up and cast it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 05:37 PM~9024906
> *heres #3.      Split that shit up and cast it.
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just to add pics on this page to keep this on topic ! I was told that i mess up every topic i post in ! So from now on every topic i post in i will try to keep iy on topic and with pics ! Thanks for lookin at this project and all the comments ! 


Oh And if this is a kit that should be casted are you guys ready to pre pay ! To prove its a kit that is sought after ? You let me know and i will contect my parttners that will front me some cash and do the work ! but i must have at least 5 able to prepay $ 75.00 a kit ! Easy as that !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like how its comin out homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LMK when 





and whats the monte in the back ground? Massive front lockup! :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 05:53 PM~9024997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a bad deal.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 06:56 PM~9025020
> *    LMK when
> and whats the monte in the back ground?  Massive front lockup!  :0
> *


Its a project i am doing for Black 78 MC






















still got to fine tune the front lock ! just a test fit ment !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

75 bucks huh , i got you , who else is game?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 04:25 PM~9024833
> *Yup  Thats  the  day  i  made  you  give  me  that  bike    for  tring not  to  pay  for  that  resin  cutty  with  the  photo  etch  MEMBER !  I told  you  i  would catch  you  slippin!    Member  that  !  SURE  YOU  DO  !
> *


bull shit, you gave me the green turbine car nad the hilux for it... :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 06:08 PM~9025116
> *75 bucks huh , i got you , who else is game?
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats 2 , wheres the other 3?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 05:11 PM~9025139
> *thats 2 , wheres the other 3?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 06:11 PM~9025139
> *thats 2 , wheres the other 3?
> *


thats a maybe.i need the cash first.unless dave takes iou's :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nope i dont think he does....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 17 2007, 07:12 PM~9025146
> *thats a maybe.i need the cash first.unless dave takes iou's  :biggrin:
> *


Donate 1 of the 2 of your BIG BODY Hearse's and i Give you 1 when i figuare out cash flow for casting this!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 06:37 PM~9025357
> *Donate    1  of  the  2  of  your  BIG  BODY  Hearse's  and  i  Give  you  1  when  i  figuare  out  cash  flow  for  casting  this!
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 05:37 PM~9025357
> *Donate    1  of  the  1   of  your  BIG  BODY   Hearse's  and  i  Give  you  1   when  i  figuare  out  cash   flow  for  casting  this!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 05:38 PM~9016352
> *Nope  !  Theres  no  market  for  it  !    No  one  want  a  hearse  !    I  just  building  this  so  i  could  cut  up  a    model  kit  the  everyone  thinks  is  worth  80- 100 bucks  !
> A  kit  an't  worth  shit  collecting  dust !
> *


i want a herse/ambulance


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 17 2007, 07:36 PM~9025774
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Got the door lines cut ! Rear door hinged and the roof moldings all back on !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

now make the back windows smaller.. their too long.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for looking !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here this is in primer ! Now to let this set up and for a few days ! 


































I posted up dates later on this ! Waiting on some new interior items coming this way and Plus it don't look like to many are following along anyways ! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:uh:
"kick rocks"
:biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin cooler every time you update the topic mini


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damm homie that is coming out sweet you make it seem like no trouble at all LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

off to the caster now???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2007, 08:36 PM~9034256
> *Here  this  is  in  primer  !  Now  to  let  this  set up  and    for  a  few  days  !
> 
> 
> ...



You have told a million people this...but i'll say it: "Build for yourself!".
No one checks my build thread, that's why i stopped posting for awhile. I just update when i have a few builds to put up. I keep building tho, The people who are watching this thread want to see this built! I know i do!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This looks really "killer" now that you have it in primer. I got first dibs if you get rid of this one. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like how its comin along..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn Mini, thats DROP DEAD GORGEOUS

haha, that is seriously amazing. 
one question however, the blue putty/filler that I see on the roof and doors, what is it? who is the maker?

BTW I check the topic everytime someone posts a reply, lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:12 PM~9034569
> * I got first dibs if you get rid of this one. *


 :nono: :loco: :no:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2007, 07:59 PM~9034444
> *off to the caster now????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x11111100000000 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice work, man, i wish i could do body work, all i am really doing at the time is air ride setup,nothing too special, just adjustable, as soon as i get pics uploaded when i find my USB i'll show you, and not trying to whore this topic by the way


NICE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 19 2007, 01:00 AM~9035914
> *:nono:  :loco:  :no:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes: I donated stuff for this :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:12 PM~9034569
> *    I got first dibs if you get rid of this one.  :biggrin:
> *



chip in with us and make him cast it!!! :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looking tight

u dont need to reply...... just right click save :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 01:40 AM~9036499
> *chip in with us and make him cast it!!!    :cheesy:
> *


yeah.....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2007, 07:36 PM~9034256
> *Here  this  is  in  primer  !  Now  to  let  this  set up  and    for  a  few  days  !
> 
> 
> ...



should have left the cross on it. made it look unique. but besides that it is looking tight homie. very very nice work.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 18 2007, 09:12 PM~9034569
> *This looks really "killer" now that you have it in primer.    I got first dibs if you get rid of this one.  :biggrin:
> *


got your wallet ready? :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 11:49 AM~9038977
> *got your wallet ready? :0
> *


might as well close out account ..... :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 03:40 PM~9040709
> *might as well close out account ..... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Oct 19 2007, 12:49 PM~9038977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL nah it wouldn't be all that much.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HEARSE LOOKIN GOOD MINI. PURE SKILLZ ! I DONT POST MUCH COMMENTS BUT IM ALWAYS WATCHING YOUR WORK SO KEEP BUILDING :thumbsup: .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS DEAL IS ONLY GOOD FOR THE FRIST 10 PREPAY ORDERS TO SHOW ARE THANKS TO GETTING THIS KIT IN PRODUCTION !*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet deal :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

can you come to my house and collect the payment? ill throw in a caddy kit you have been wanting for your time .......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* psst... mini , its FLOWER CAR....... :twak:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

.... im goin straight to the bank for this.... 


check your pm.


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

that's nice i thought it wasn't going to fit on the caddy


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD ***********..KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AS ALWAY'S.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 20 2007, 04:43 PM~9046387
> ** psst... mini , its FLOWER CAR.......  :twak:
> *











:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i hope i can get $$ soon i WANT ONE !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how do i pre-pay for the $50???? do i pay twinn?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 01:45 AM~9049398
> *how do i pre-pay for the $50???? do i pay twinn?
> *


i would think so ..... but not sure .....damn i goota get 50.00 !!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2007, 01:45 PM~9046065
> *THIS  DEAL  IS  ONLY  GOOD  FOR  THE  FRIST  10  PREPAY ORDERS  TO  SHOW  ARE  THANKS  TO  GETTING THIS  KIT  IN  PRODUCTION !
> *


80 bucks for all that.is not bad at all.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 21 2007, 12:45 PM~9050660
> *80 bucks for all that.is not bad at all.
> *


$50 for the first 10


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIIIT, foooookin great time to be broke.... :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 12:22 PM~9050890
> *SHIIIT, foooookin great time to be broke.... :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 19 2007, 12:21 PM~9038753
> *should have left the cross on it. made it look unique. but besides that it is looking tight homie. very very nice work.
> *



lookig real clean keep'em coming


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2007, 02:45 PM~9046065
> *WE CAN NOT DO THIS UNLESS WE HAVE THE FRIST 10 ! *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have the 50.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 20 2007, 06:31 PM~9047046
> *that's nice i thought it wasn't going to fit on the caddy
> *



YES ! Weather I build it for my self or have enough interest in getting this casted it will use the Caddy lowrider or donk kit ! 


The Johan chassie and interior way to out dated and i would be afraid of infringement rights if this was casted using the Johan stuff ! 


SO ! I WILL BE CUSTOM BUILDING THE INTERIOR AND THE CHASSIE ! 




































It still needs work but after all said and done ONLY THING THAT THE BUYER WILL NEED TO MAKE HIM SELF IS THE REAR AND SIDE WINDOW'S !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 10:59 AM~9057180
> *As  of  right    now  we  have
> 
> rollinoldskoo---- wants  the  heasre
> ...




my 50$ not good enough for you?   I want a hearse.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Did not see you post that you were ready to pay ! SORRY !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 12:41 PM~9057807
> *Did not  see    you  post  that  you  were  ready to  pay  !  SORRY !
> *



page 1 homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: ready when you are.
:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2007, 02:43 PM~9057829
> *page 1 homie.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ready when you are.
> :cheesy:
> *



Well Looks like were half way there !


rollinoldskoo---- wants the heasre 
mademan------- wants the hearse
85 biarittz------- wants a hearse and Flower car 
lowandbyond--- wants the hearse 



No offense to Hearse Driver but i can't take your's until cash in hand if your not paying with pay pal !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

and i just spent 65.oo on those big lots kits

damn it this always happens :angry: 

NICE WORK THO


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

fuck you , you know where i live......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 22 2007, 03:11 PM~9058053
> *fuck you , you know where i live......
> *


Got to have in hand ! If i got to come and get it its $65.00 not $50.00


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 02:16 PM~9058095
> *Got  to have  in  hand  !    If  i  got  to  come  and  get it    its  $65.00  not  $50.00
> *


dam.a pick up charge too.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ok so i can charge 15 for the boss man caddy m, and we break even at 50..... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 22 2007, 03:03 PM~9058437
> *ok so i can charge 15 for the boss man caddy m, and we break even at 50..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 22 2007, 04:03 PM~9058437
> *ok so i can charge 15 for the boss man caddy m, and we break even at 50..... :biggrin:
> *



How about you just keep you money and the boss man and *MINIDREAMS HAS REFUSE YOUR PAYMENT REQUEST AND SERVICEIES !</span>*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dude you need to calm the fuck down , you cant handle a lilltle ribbing? you have to learn to take what you give! i told you you could HAVE the boss man car since im not doing anything with it. you just wanted to be a smart ass , i can be one back. :biggrin: but if you dont want to sell me one oh well....... fuck it i guess...... i will have fun.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

see.there we go.getting all pisssed or a plastic car. :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 12:36 PM~9065217
> *see.there we go.getting all pisssed or a plastic car. :uh:
> *



PAY PAL OR NO SALE ! </span>


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 12:28 PM~9065661
> *PAY  PAL  OR  NO  SALE  !  </span>
> *


dam.do i have to read all this shit to figure out your upset? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 01:39 PM~9065758
> *dam.do i have to read all this shit to figure out your upset? :biggrin:
> *


Alright KB ! I make a little Shorter for your !



ALOT OF PEOPLE WANT HAND OUTS ! BUT HAVE YET OFFERED TO HELP OR SHOW THEY ARE WILLING TO SHARE ! ITS GIVE ME GIVE ME ! LIKE THEY ARE OWED IT WITH OUT ANYTHING IN RETURN !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 12:49 PM~9065822
> *Alright   KB !    I  make   a   little   Shorter  for  your  !
> ALOT  OF    PEOPLE  WANT   HAND OUTS  !   BUT   HAVE  YET   OFFERED   TO  HELP   OR  SHOW  THEY  ARE  WILLING   TO   SHARE  !  ITS   GIVE  ME  GIVE  ME  !   LIKE  THEY   ARE   OWED   IT  WITH  OUT  ANYTHING   IN  RETURN  !
> *


belive me bro.i know how you feel.but i look at like this.if they want to act like that.fuck them.im much better than that.i just think your a cool homie.dont let nobody take that from you.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

btw mini.thanks for breaking it down.without pop up pics.i get a little nervous. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 01:51 PM~9065838
> *belive me bro.i know how you feel.but i look at like this.if they want to act like that.fuck them.im much better than that.i just think your a cool homie.dont let none of these fools take that from you.
> *



You Know what ! I am always going to be this way ! I have fun ! I bullshit ! And yes I give fools a hard time ! It wasn't over him saying he was going charge me for a kit ! It was the fact that he was still tring to cut my thoat on the price AND HE WANTED ME TO PICK IT UP ! LOL! :angry: 

KB I can't being to tell you what i have shared with many people on LIL ! I really have only a bad feeling about 2 people ! And with both i tried what i could do to make it right ! And both have shit on me !


BETO over the wheels that i never got and Never seen My awards from the all out !


Hearse driver ! I tried to share what i could but like a lost dog he comes back thinking i should open the door to anything in my hobby room ! I even bought him new chrome for his 66 Impala that he traded to Beto ! That was 17.00 i could have spent some where else ! The BIG BITCH IS ! HE NEVER EVEN OFFERED THE KIT TO ME ! 


Alot of my traders and buyers will let you know i try to add a little extra in on every deal i trade or sale them ! Hell some i even tossed in FREE RESIN BODIES ! 

Some people are givers and some are takers ! But hell ! Man up ! Share something if you know you have been givin shit ! To many people out on here think WELL SENCE YOU MAKE IT YOUR SELF ! OR HEY YOU GOT 30 OF THEM LET ME HAVE 1 ! But refuse to hook anyone else up !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

back to the topic :dunno:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=04&MID=29416


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 01:31 PM~9066165
> *back to the topic :dunno:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=04&MID=29416
> *


yes


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn i will share my xanax if you wil just calm the hell down , i have told your ass about several things you asked about that you could have, the boss man car, the ambulance body , damn , take a fucking joke man. 65 aint shit for something that isnt even produced where else would i be able to get a 90ed hearse? no where ...... like i told you in the pm, you like to dish shit out to people , but when somebody gives it back , you get all butt hurt. i consider you a friend , but you need to chill out on the drama man , if i have something here, and im not using it your welcome to it. all you have done is hook me up and be good to me showing me the ropes, i have never tried to get over or take advantage of you , i hope you can see that , but if not i dont know what to tell you........


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 23 2007, 01:35 PM~9066203
> *damn i will share my xanax if you wil just calm the hell down , i have told your ass about several things you asked about that you could have, the boss man car, the ambulance body , damn , take a fucking joke man. 65 aint shit for something that isnt even produced where else would i be able to get a 90ed hearse? no where ...... like i told you in the pm,  you like to dish shit out to people , but when somebody gives it back , you get all butt hurt. i consider you a friend , but you need to chill out on the drama man , if i have something here, and im not using it your welcome to it. all you have done is hook me up and be good to me  showing me the ropes, i have never tried to get over or take advantage of you , i hope you can see that , but if not i dont know what to tell you........
> *


<----not trying to butt in your homie bus.but let it go bro.all this is going to do is turn out ugly.its not worth it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GO TO HELL HEARSE DRIVER ! I GOT ME A NEW BUILDIN BUDDY !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 01:37 PM~9066224
> *GO  TO  HELL    HEARSE  DRIVER  !    I GOT ME  A  NEW  BUILDIN  BUDDY  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 and he has him a donk :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 23 2007, 11:37 AM~9066219
> *<----not trying to butt in your homie bus.but let it go bro.all this is going to do is turn out ugly.its not worth it.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 03:36 PM~9057773
> *YES !  Weather  I  build  it    for  my  self  or  have  enough  interest  in  getting  this  casted  it  will  use  the  Caddy  lowrider  or  donk  kit !
> The  Johan  chassie  and  interior  way  to  out  dated  and  i  would  be  afraid  of  infringement rights  if  this  was  casted  using  the  Johan  stuff !
> SO !  I  WILL  BE  CUSTOM BUILDING THE  INTERIOR  AND  THE  CHASSIE  !
> ...


last update..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn Mini ...stas CABRON!

I hope this does get casted. I am low on funds if not I would jump in to get it going as you offered everyone.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 24 2007, 10:45 AM~9072540
> *Damn Mini ...stas feo CABRON!
> 
> I hope this does get casted. I am low on funds if not I would jump in to get it going as you offered everyone.
> *


 :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Mini found this in the Net ...look 

http://public.fotki.com/VincePutt/model-ca...nyexpre-54.html


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mini's has the old school roof though,

that one has the newer one..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Oct 24 2007, 03:27 PM~9074289
> *Hey Mini found this in the Net ...look
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/VincePutt/model-ca...nyexpre-54.html
> *



Yup i done see this ! 











Not hating on this builder but it just don't have the right look to me ! Its a nice clean build ! What i was told is that this guy was talking to Steve the owner of Star Models ! word was it might be casted by Hendrix resin or R&R ! 


Well i was trying to find away to get this done but after talking to TWINN and really focusing on the cost We need way more the the 500 i had posted up ! Twinn says it will run 2 gals in mold to form just the body! That's almost 300 by it self !



Here would be the true brake down just for a body ! 

Body 
interior tub
rear divider section 
the rear door 
the chassis 


The body it self is 10 inches with out bumpers on ! And almost 4 inches tall ! Twinn said to make a mold that will make a good # of cars would have to have like a 3-5 inch wall around the body !


SO AT THIS POINT FELLAS THIS BODY WILL NOT BE CASTED ! </span>


Truly sorry everyone that was ready to help out ! I should have done the research before hand ! 

My goal was to make a kit that was different for most builder , keep it cheap enough that all builders would be able to buy the kit ! At this point i can do that ! 


To make it up to anyone that was interested in this !


<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU HAVE THE 3 KITS I USED TO BUILD THIS ! I WILL DO YOUR BODY WORK AND CUSTOM SHIT NEEDED FOR THE 50 YOU WERE READY TO SPEND !  


AGAIN I FEEL BAD ABOUT THIS BUT I SEE NO OTHER WAY AROUND THIS ! 


MINI!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hey,thats cool mini. 
I was just gona pm you today to tell you I hadnt sent cash yet, to throw a second one on it 

I may gather the balls to attempt something similar, cause seeing how you made it look, is inspiration and motivation for me to throw down something that is a bit more challenging than what I usually do.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 24 2007, 08:15 PM~9076455
> *hey,thats cool mini.
> I was just gona pm you today to tell you I hadnt sent cash yet, to throw a second one on it
> 
> ...



Made thanks bro ! Twinn put it to me the cost and set up items we would need for this ! I didn't realize SORRY MY FALUT ! IF YOU DO ATTEMPT THIS PROJECT FEEL FREE TO ASK FOR HELP !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK a little update on this ! 

I had BIG C come over so i could see his casket he got off eBay ! I thought i had a enough OOMOO to casket but i didn't have any at all so i made a mold of the lid with foil! 


















After i got that i poured me a top and hand built the rest out of plastic stock and other items ! Still needs a lot of work but hey ! I GOT A CASKET FOR IT DON'T I ! 










































I think i am going to take the cross off the top ! I think i pattern out the top ! 


I also got the split wall built and middle window ! And the interior tub is roughed in ! 




































Here a few looks at the casket in the car ! 




























Tried 1 of BIG C curtains ! Not a real good pour on my part ! It was just the left over resin from the casket lid ! But here's a look ! 











This is it for now ! I have up this up and cleaned off the bench ! I get back to later since its not going to be casted i have something else that NEEDS TO BE FINISHED UP ! 

Thanks for Looking !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 lookin good!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin bad ass mini :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JUST USE SOME REAL MATERIAL FOR THE CURTAINS!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Dave, that sucks its not being casted, but I enjoyed watching this come together and can't wait to see it finished. 



I really appericate you giving us the option of you building one for us that wanted to help out. Thats a true homie right there. I know it'll be well worth the 50$ for you to build one. PROPS bigtime for that homie. Now to find the kits I need.  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

mini dream how much for just a casket no polls or anything just the casket??

would like to do a replica of both of my dads rides


lmk brother


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 02:38 AM~9079050
> *mini dream how much for just a casket no polls or anything just the casket??
> 
> would like to do a replica of both of my dads rides
> ...



For this project bro ! NOTHING ! Let me get some more time to do it ! I have a porject i am focused on right now but I'll get to you !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 12:45 AM~9079077
> *For  this  project  bro  !  NOTHING !    Let  me  get  some  more  time    to  do  it !  I  have  a  porject  i  am  focused  on  right  now  but    I'll  get  to  you  !
> *




u sure man hit me up if u need resin money or shipping or whatever bro but yeah im in no hurry just thought i'd toss that out to you cause that really caught my eye when i looked at it right now


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 02:47 AM~9079089
> *u sure man hit me up if u need resin money or shipping or whatever bro but yeah im in no hurry just thought i'd toss that out to you cause that really caught my eye when i looked at it right now
> *



Don't trip ! I get you 1 when i can !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color u gonna go with???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I am going make it match GANGSTER BLUES !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 12:55 AM~9079141
> *I am  going  make  it    match    GANGSTER  BLUES  !
> *



GANSTERS DONT BLUES! 

THEY BOOGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 03:04 AM~9079178
> *GANSTERS DONT BLUES!
> 
> THEY BOOGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



You put a ganster in the back of this your bound to a few that are blue !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think it looks to high for a hurse :dunno:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 01:09 AM~9079196
> *You  put  a  ganster  in the  back of  this    your  bound  to  a  few  that  are  blue !
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: Didnt think of that one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 25 2007, 03:11 AM~9079200
> *i think it looks to high for a hurse :dunno:
> *


 :twak: fool i was just goofin around ! It will be stock or exactly like the Fleetwood !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 04:20 AM~9079227
> *:twak:  fool  i  was  just    goofin  around  !  It  will  be    stock  or  exactly  like  the    Fleetwood  !
> *


  no wires


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 02:10 AM~9079198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice montes :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 03:26 AM~9079239
> *:0 nice montes :0
> *



Thats a customers project ! I just got a 3rd body today ! This has been the worste car ever to hinge up ! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 01:27 AM~9079242
> *Thats  a  customers  project !  I  just  got a  3rd  body  today !    This  has  been the  worste  car  ever  to  hinge  up !    :angry:
> *




worse than that truck you did for me? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 03:30 AM~9079245
> *worse than that truck you did for me?    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



I would take your truck back over this 1 ! BUT I think i got it handled now! Trumptier molded these body very thin and that made it have a real ture curve on the back side ! Well when i hinge the doors they close perfect ! But when i open them the swing to the ground ! Well tring to work with it I keep snapping the god dang fenders where i glued the hinge on ! Well this time i am just going to fill it full of mud and make it stright then hinge off that ! I am going to do the same to the doors ! Thats cool cause it helps build the door jams ! So this time its a win win ! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looking reall good mini
the casket looks BAD ASS. thats a nice cheap way to make a quick mold of something. might have to use that one of these days :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MINI


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I got home and can see the pics and WOW!!! :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Shes looking Sweet Mini



oneyed


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 wtf

Minidreams Inc.

_*BANNED*_

Posts: 8,098
Joined: Apr 2006
From: Kansas City , Mo.
Car Club: M.C.B.A. _** ON PUNISHMENT**_


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that would be the way to take your last ride


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 28 2007, 12:11 PM~9100308
> *:0  wtf
> 
> Minidreams Inc.
> ...


Saw that one coming...you need to keep your cool in any situation and don't take things too serious, that goes for everyone. Still, things like this suck.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 02:52 PM~9015009
> *Ok  Well  I  had  a  few  of  the  90ed    caddies  just  setting  around  and    a  few weeks  back  i  traded    SIDE TO SIDE    a  resin    kit  for  his  painted  Ambulance  hearse  from  Johan !  Well  i  woke    up  this  moring  and  started  to  think  !    Thinking    lead  into  day  Dreaming  and  with  out  a  second  thought  !
> I  stripped  the    sidetoside  panited  hearse/ambulance  and  opened  up  1 of  the  donk  caddies  and  went  to  work !
> 
> ...



Anyone remember this ?








































































Well heres an update with pics ! 










































I got the stance where i want it ! Added the Fleetwood side trim , and still got to do more foiling ! I had to take a brake ! I have been foiling for 2 hrs ! My hands and eyes were starting to hurt but i get back to it so i can clear it tommrow ! 

Hope you guys like it a little bit!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good ***********!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
you are the fuckin man homie!!!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think i'll call *GANGSTER II WITH THE BLUES !*


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, makes me wanna make a custom hearse!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, makes me wanna make a custom hearse!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

if this goes up for sale, i want first crack at it!!!! that is sick!!!!! same colors im doin my 4 door 90 in.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 16 2008, 11:31 PM~10435138
> *if this goes up for sale, i want first crack at it!!!! that is sick!!!!! same colors im doin my 4 door 90 in.
> *


 :biggrin: Bro you cant touch this now ! Save your money for later in 08 or the start of 09 !  

I done got you on a list ! Your #4 but your on the list ! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10435160
> *:biggrin:  Bro    you    cant  touch  this  now  !  Save  your  money  for    later  in  08  or  the  start  of  09  !
> 
> I  done  got you  on  a  list  !  Your  #4  but  your  on the  list  !  :biggrin:
> *


ill set a few aside!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

you finished mine yet lol :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 16 2008, 11:36 PM~10435182
> *you finished mine yet lol :biggrin:
> *


The kits i need have been paid for ! Just waiting Marky Mark to get time to ship them and i got it covered ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 16 2008, 11:28 PM~10435110
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> you are the fuckin man homie!!!!  :0
> *


x2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 16 2008, 11:35 PM~10435181
> *ill set a few aside!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SUN BURN !


How much does that add up to in US funds ! Cause with chips stack like that i box this bitch up right now ! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2008, 12:39 AM~10435211
> *DAMN  SUN BURN !
> How  much  does  that  add up to  in  US  funds  !    Cause  with  chips  stack  like  that  i  box  this  bitch  up  right  now ! :biggrin:
> *


$ 2493.77


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: 
nice homie


u gatta make me a 4 door homie plz :cheesy: 








 :cheesy:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn mini really outdid yourself on this one. Color combos adn everything are perfect good job!!! Any pics of the hearse before you stripped it though??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15+Apr 17 2008, 12:20 AM~10435540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone remember this ?








































































Well heres an update with pics ! 










































I got the stance where i want it ! Added the Fleetwood side trim , and still got to do more foiling ! I had to take a brake ! I have been foiling for 2 hrs ! My hands and eyes were starting to hurt but i get back to it so i can clear it tommrow ! 

Hope you guys like it a little bit!


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was under the impression the hearst you got from side-to-side you stripped the paint off as I saw he made a comment about you doing so haha. Maybe I misinterpretted either way great build, really like the fleetwood trim!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH that caddy went to BIG C ! He has it now ! Its was way to nice to cut up so i traded BIG C for i could cut ! Now i have 3 more to go under knife soon ! LOL !

Kits are worthless just setting in box collecting dust ! 



Well I off to head back to the bench ! You guys have good night !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 17 2008, 12:24 AM~10435581
> *I was under the impression the hearst you got from side-to-side you stripped the paint off as I saw he made a comment about you doing so haha. Maybe I misinterpretted either way great build, really like the fleetwood trim!
> *


Mini was just messing with Sidetoside. I got the one that Sidetoside painted, it's in my topic.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

oOoOoOo gotcha haha, yea I saw that one in your topic, i believe I commented on it as well, paint is really nice on that one! Have fun mini don't get too carried away haha


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 10:22 PM~10435566
> *It  was  never    stripped  bro !  I  custom  made  this  using  3  kits !
> Anyone  remember  this  ?
> Well  heres  an  update    with  pics !
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: that fuckin nice homie nice job keep it up


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the hearse turned out sick as hell bro :0 :0 :0 :0 supa fine work bro


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

that shit is bad ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks fellas ! Well i got it all foiled out so tommrow it will see clear coat ! I can wait to spray this cause the color hasn't even popped yet ! Wait and you'll see this bitch in a new way !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd love to roll to my resting place in that bad bitch. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That hearse turned out really cool!


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

klean chop looks fuckin great!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2008, 03:34 AM~10436306
> *I'd love to roll to my resting place in that bad bitch.    :0
> *


 fo sho. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn Fool that shit looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Somebody make a dancer out of one of these! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Apr 17 2008, 07:59 AM~10436835
> *Somebody make a dancer out of one of these! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> *


As of right now there is only * 1 OF THESE LOL !*


Well i am up early in hopes to get this cleared this moring and a few more. Wish me luck fellas I'll be back on this afternoon !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good as always Mini


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 10:22 PM~10435566
> *It  was  never    stripped  bro !  I  custom  made  this  using  3  kits !
> Anyone  remember  this  ?
> Well  heres  an  update    with  pics !
> ...


fuck mini talk bout blindsiding someone with that!! 

fuckin killer big homie,that is some badass shit right there... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats fukin awsome bro damm


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 10:22 PM~10435566
> *It  was  never    stripped  bro !  I  custom  made  this  using  3  kits !
> Anyone  remember  this  ?
> Well  heres  an  update    with  pics !
> ...



I am always blown away by your builds and especially your detail but this rides takes the cake as far as my opinion. The colors and build just look so damn well executed. This of all your rides is now my favorite from your collection. 

VERY DAMN GOOD JOB HOMIE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Ray ! 


I'm heading to get some dinner ! When i get home i post some cleared pics ! I had a few problem happen during clear ! 1 was good thing of sorts the other hasn't been totally seen yet ! Wont be able to tell till later !


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

Why is this going to be your last car?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Apr 17 2008, 03:25 PM~10440373
> *Why is this going to be your last car?
> *



homie that is just a reference to it being a hearse

you know all of our's last cruise


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

holy fuck that bitch is tight. now i gotta work on my ghostbusters one. can you still cast that coffin top? i would like to have one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok frist off i can't take a pic to save my life here lately ! So here are the best i can offer ! 

Its been cleared and trimmed out ! 


























Started the interior detail 










And heres the I AM KINDA GLAD IT HAPPENED problem i ran into !

Well i painted the hearse and the coffin a 2002 Neon amathist pearl to start out and as i was waiting for it to dry so i colud go foil i painted BIG C'a vette HOK KBC05 Colbut Blue over gray primer and flat black ! And thought what if i spray it over my color and gave it 3 good coats ! 

Well on the coffin i foiled it up added pen work then today cleared it ! BUT ! For some reason the HOK bleed back on my ! BUT IT WAS A GOOD THING ! Check out my coffin now ! 


BEFORE !










AND AFTER










It looks as if i gave the pen work a coat of candy ! 











Well i be back at it tommrow ! I need to spray a few my items then it of to do the build up!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

kolors badass ***********


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell ya that looks tight. whatd you use for the poles on the sides of the coffin?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that coffin lookin a hellova lot betta .....damn this ride is lookin just str-8 sick bro with the clear on it:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 18 2008, 12:24 AM~10443642
> *hell ya that looks tight. whatd you use for the poles on the sides of the coffin?
> *



All hand made out of plastic stock ! 19 peices each to make up the the side carrier and 8 pc each for the head and foot grips ! 

The coffin it self was 21 items ! This was a big project in its self ! But i am totally happy with the finished casket ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man i just added the pc count up and it took 79 pc to make this 1 here ! Shit ! I got to make 2 more !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2008, 12:36 AM~10443738
> *All  hand  made  out  of  plastic  stock !  19 peices  each    to  make  up  the  the  side carrier  and  8  pc each  for  the  head  and  foot    grips !
> 
> The  coffin  it  self  was  21 items  !  This  was  a  big  project  in  its self !  But  i  am  totally  happy  with  the  finished  casket !  :biggrin:
> *


damn it dont look like that many pieces lol. 

do you still have the mold for the top to make more (just the 1st piece you made outta resin). if so i would buy a couple


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nope it got smashed when i was tring to make 1 for Zack ! 

The next 1's i make will not have the pal bear handles but will have the other details and will be sent to FSO resin in hopes to be casted ! Price is not know at this time but they will be getting started on bench in a few weeks and hope to to the public by Halloween !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ah damn. i can understand how it got smashed as the foil aint the strongest stuff for makin molds lol. can wait if the other ones get casted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok frist off i can't take a pic to save my life here lately ! So here are the best i can offer ! 

Its been cleared and trimmed out ! 


























Started the interior detail 










And heres the I AM KINDA GLAD IT HAPPENED problem i ran into !

Well i painted the hearse and the coffin a 2002 Neon amathist pearl to start out and as i was waiting for it to dry so i colud go foil i painted BIG C'a vette HOK KBC05 Colbut Blue over gray primer and flat black ! And thought what if i spray it over my color and gave it 3 good coats ! 

Well on the coffin i foiled it up added pen work then today cleared it ! BUT ! For some reason the HOK bleed back on my ! BUT IT WAS A GOOD THING ! Check out my coffin now ! 
BEFORE !










AND AFTER










It looks as if i gave the pen work a coat of candy ! 









Well i be back at it tommrow ! I need to spray a few my items then it of to do the build up!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet coffin!!!!!! :0:0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!!!!!!  :biggrin: that s F**kn sexy!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 18 2008, 03:49 AM~10444482
> *damn!!!!!!    :biggrin:  that s F**kn sexy!!
> *


 x-2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Super Job Homie..very nice.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride is looking sick as always Mini....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT AS USUAL! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well back at it ! I am here to post some updates and eat something ! 

But anyways I went after the interior tub today ! I wanted to get it as detailed as could in the line of lookin stock and look as if its been a work coach so i added a few small details ! 


























































Since this a rental Hearse for that last cruzier to roll in the driver will need a map of the Cementery so i added it and then sunn might get in his eyes while they cruz from the Chruch to the yard so i added some shades ! I also added the shift lever to the colunm and the seat belts and photo etch buckles ! 

Heres a few more shots ! I still have a ton of shit to handle so I'm a gonna eat some lunch then head back to it !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

The interior came out pretty sweet D!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lovin all the lil details.

and dont worry bout gettin me a coffin, BiggC is gonna hook me up with one :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Homie clean hearse coffin is badass


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sweeeeet!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*GANGSTER II WITH THE BLUES*

Well my #2 build for 08 is complete ! This was a very fun build from the start to just now ! I keep getting side tracked on it but was always right in front me and i would mess with it from time to time ! BUT NOW ITS DONE ! 

Here are some pics !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here some more pic to enjoy !










































And i got 2 more 66's ready to be cut up for 2 more Hearse Transformation's ! Thanks for lookin ! MINI!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD HOMLZ


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THATS FUCKIN BADASS HOMIE!!!!!! WICKED, BUT CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love it bro, excellent work my friend!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats just sweet man...awesome work :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuck ya homie. youve inspired me to work on my hearse now lol. 

the next one you make you should make the top of the coffin open n close :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

clean work as ways bro . i would use a cascet to like that to me in the dirt too . sweet ride cant wait to see the one on the right get some work doen to it looks like that woul be a just as nice


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2008, 12:56 AM~10452047
> *Here  some  more  pic  to  enjoy  !
> 
> 
> ...


bringing it to the next page to be enjoyed..... that is sick....... :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Tried to get some good out side pics but the sun just an't poppin out today ! So heres the best i could get !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 19 2008, 08:30 AM~10453635
> *bringing it to the next page to be enjoyed..... that is sick....... :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Liking it Mini, good job.....

I need the 2-Door Interior Panels for a 2-Door Big Body, do you still have um?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

caddy's clean as hell dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 Wow! Looks great


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn dave you ever gonna just start teachin folks how to build that good?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDAAAMMMM THAT IS ONE SICK RIDE BRO!! GOING OUT IN STYLE :angel: :angel: :angel: :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i decided that i need to have the family coach so its under way as we speak !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2008, 02:02 PM~10494227
> *Well    i  decided  that  i  need  to  have  the  family  coach    so  its  under  way  as  we  speak !
> *


flower car too? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 24 2008, 03:15 PM~10494338
> *flower car too? :0
> *


I think thats what the caddy wagon will be !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome build bro love that new line of caddys :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey mini whats the hight of your coffin measure out to??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I guess the other night i was upsetting a few LILer's and 1 of them i guess called me out but i was at work and didn't get to see the post , but i did get a few PM's ! 1 said i was a fat joke and that the sender was tired of my shit and wanted to do a build off and have a vote loser will be gone for good on LIL ! His choice was a hearse kit! His was going to be what ever and mine could be what ever just nothing radical . The other pm i read was some dude crying about me tossing his shit in the trash cause he didn't pay his bill and it went on to say i stole his kit and what not ! 

Well the first PMer most be dumb as shit cause he called me out on a hearse build when he was using a Polar lights kit that he already started of if it wasn't that kit it would be 1 he was buy from Mademan ! A 66 johan kit !

DID NOT SEE THIS TOPIC ? And if for some reason he missed it i wanted to bump it up TO THE TOP but not just to show up to let him see this ! 

WHAT STARTED OUT AS 1 MANS JUNK !










Add to this a few $5.00 donk Caddies and 2 great friends !











And after just a few laughs and hours thinking that some shumk wants to man up to like i would back down from a Build off ! 











































If are LIL bully wants to look at this topic he'll see that anything he comes at me with I'll just cut up and make something else that's out of his reach ! What might be a god sent to him is only a box of parts for me ! And to add a lite taste of SHUT THE FUCK UP ! Here's a few shots of past and present !



























So homie when your done being an actor and a cry baby COME AT ME WITH SOMETHING YOU MIGHT STAND A CHANCE WITH ! And if there's a round left in that pistol try doing this !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

you aint worth the time 
as for the build off i wouldnt even give you the light of day to build against 
with your fuckin ego and stupidity if i did go against you and lost you would be 10X worse so go fuck off


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2008, 03:39 PM~10713122
> *you aint worth the time
> as for the build off i wouldnt even give you the light of day to build against
> with your fuckin ego and stupidity if i did go against you and lost you would be 10X worse so go fuck off
> *


That isn't what you were saying the other night, when Mini wasn't online, and you made that topic...


:uh:



*PS, MINI, great work on the second hearse!!!!*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well its what im sayin now


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 22 2008, 03:18 AM~10710584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well..im pretty new to here..just barely created an acount..but i frequently visited this site..and i always followed minis builds..first off..mini..you are a kick ass builder..your work is amazing..alot of people on here have respect for you..and you would kill in any buildoff! and also..for my time on here..i have always ran into comments from this "UNDEAD WHIT BOY" you sir..are full of shit! always running your mouth and everything..im not trying to start shit with you.;just come to your senses..all you do on here is talk shit..and start shit..putting people down..or running your mouth about how good of a model builder you are..i have seen some of your work..its not all that great..you need to quit talking your smack..making yourself better than everyone else..because you aren't! not even close to the status of mini..and many others on here that i have seen you have it out with on here..only a dumbass with no sense would call him out..and im sure alot of ppl on here would agree with me. just build and SHUT THE FUCK UP! just post..and update..no one wants your crap.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@May 22 2008, 03:27 PM~10713468
> *well..im pretty new to here..just barely created an acount..but i frequently visited this site..and i always followed minis builds..first off..mini..you are a kick ass builder..your work is amazing..alot of people on here have respect for you..and you would kill in any buildoff! and also..for my time on here..i have always ran into comments from this "UNDEAD WHIT BOY" you sir..are full of shit! always running your mouth and everything..im not trying to start shit with you.;just come to your senses..all you do on here is talk shit..and start shit..putting people down..or running your mouth about how good of a model builder you are..i have seen some of your work..its not all that great..you need to quit talking your smack..making yourself better than everyone else..because you aren't! not even close to the status of mini..and many others on here that i have seen you have it out with on here..only a dumbass with no sense would call him out..and im sure alot of ppl on here would agree with me. just build and SHUT THE FUCK UP! just post..and update..no one wants your crap.
> *



I like you LOL! :biggrin: 

You see he's so pissed about jokes that i didn't even have to post his name in my last reply and the *** is stright butt hurt ! LOL ! 

I wasn't able to respond to his call out on monday i was at work but i got to read it and his PM! For being 19 he sure acts like a little kid and saying i an't worth the time is the frist thing ANY LOSER has to say ! 

Texasfunk i do what i do cause i love it and when i take a break from building i love to get these busters all pissed and crying ! 

And undead maybe it wasn' t like i stated before ! May be it went like this !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 02:38 PM~10713554
> *I  like    you  LOL!  :biggrin:
> 
> You  see  he's  so  pissed  about  jokes  that  i  didn't  even  have  to post  his  name  in  my  last  reply  and  the  ***  is  stright  butt  hurt  !  LOL !
> ...


no prob bro..i kno im not in his "crosshairs" :roflmao: but i too am tired of seeing his shit on here. all talk and no show..like a fucking dog that barks and growls at you all the time but runs and hides the first time u wave a stick in his face :twak: 

and i see where you come from..i too used to build..and loved it! i just think its funny..how some of these guys here get pissed off at you because your good..and you ARE good! at what you too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@May 22 2008, 01:45 PM~10713610
> *no prob bro..i kno im not in his "crosshairs" :roflmao: but i too am tired of seeing his shit on here. all talk and no show..like a fucking dog that barks and growls at you all the time but runs and hides the first time u wave a stick in his face :twak:
> 
> and i see where you come from..i too used to build..and loved it! i just think its funny..how some of these guys here get pissed off at you because your good..and you ARE good! at what you too.
> *



He is definitely that, and his shit shows...i can definitely admit id hate to go against the likes of Mini. it would be Ali Vs. the piss ant. id get crushed--

i know how those 20 y.o.'s act..thinkin they have the best shit in the world, hell i even acted like that, but soon realized im doin nothing but acting stupid & getting my ass handed to me by all the better ones out there. Obviouly i grew the fuck up and took notes...something some other fucktards dont understand how-to do.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 22 2008, 03:55 PM~10713708
> *He is definitely that, and his shit shows...i can definitely admit id hate to go against the likes of Mini.  it would be Ali Vs. the piss ant.  id get crushed--
> 
> i know how those 20 y.o.'s act..thinkin they have the best shit in the world, hell i even acted like that, but soon realized im doin nothing but acting stupid & getting my ass handed to me by all the better ones out there.  Obviouly i grew the fuck up and took notes...something some other fucktards dont understand how-to do.
> *


I learned after a few ass kickings that I DON'T LIKE GETTING HIT IN THE FACE so i didn't get my ass in anything i wasn't able to handle ! Some learn from an ass kicking others just seem to get as stupid as before ! 

But whats really the enjoyment is they say that your not worth their time but just a few comments still gets them all anal pressed and they can't help but to come back for more ! LOL!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 03:01 PM~10713767
> *I  learned  after  a  few  ass kickings  that  I  DON'T  LIKE  GETTING  HIT  IN THE  FACE  so  i  didn't  get  my  ass  in  anything  i  wasn't  able  to handle  !  Some  learn  from an  ass  kicking  others  just  seem  to  get  as  stupid  as  before !
> 
> But  whats  really  the  enjoyment    is  they  say  that  your  not  worth  their  time  but  just  a few  comments  still  gets  them  all  anal pressed  and  they  can't  help  but  to  come  back  for  more !  LOL!
> *



true true..and true again! not worth the time? please..he has no idea what the hell he's talking about. lol


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 03:01 PM~10713767
> *I  learned  after  a  few  ass kickings  that  I  DON'T  LIKE  GETTING  HIT  IN THE  FACE  so  i  didn't  get  my  ass  in  anything  i  wasn't  able  to handle  !  Some  learn  from an  ass  kicking  others  just  seem  to  get  as  stupid  as  before !
> 
> But  whats  really  the  enjoyment    is  they  say  that  your  not  worth  their  time  but  just  a few  comments  still  gets  them  all  anal pressed  and  they  can't  help  but  to  come  back  for  more !  LOL!
> *



true true..and true again! not worth the time? please..he has no idea what the hell he's talking about. lol


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 03:01 PM~10713767
> *I  learned  after  a  few  ass kickings  that  I  DON'T  LIKE  GETTING  HIT  IN THE  FACE  so  i  didn't  get  my  ass  in  anything  i  wasn't  able  to handle  !  Some  learn  from an  ass  kicking  others  just  seem  to  get  as  stupid  as  before !
> 
> But  whats  really  the  enjoyment    is  they  say  that  your  not  worth  their  time  but  just  a few  comments  still  gets  them  all  anal pressed  and  they  can't  help  but  to  come  back  for  more !  LOL!
> *



true true..and true again! not worth the time? please..he has no idea what the hell he's talking about. lol


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 03:01 PM~10713767
> *I  learned  after  a  few  ass kickings  that  I  DON'T  LIKE  GETTING  HIT  IN THE  FACE  so  i  didn't  get  my  ass  in  anything  i  wasn't  able  to handle  !  Some  learn  from an  ass  kicking  others  just  seem  to  get  as  stupid  as  before !
> 
> But  whats  really  the  enjoyment    is  they  say  that  your  not  worth  their  time  but  just  a few  comments  still  gets  them  all  anal pressed  and  they  can't  help  but  to  come  back  for  more !  LOL!
> *



true true..and true again! not worth the time? please..he has no idea what the hell he's talking about. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you said it...quattro times homie!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, kevin stopped posting....lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, kevin stopped posting....lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, kevin stopped posting....lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOOKS BEAUTIFUL MINI!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 02:01 PM~10713767
> *II  DON'T   LIKE   GETTING  HIT  IN THE  FACE   *


THATS GOOD TO KNOW..... 

IM DONE GOING BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU , YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE A HOMIE, GUESS NOT, IM DONE WITH THIS, YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING YOU MIGHT WANT TO SAY , YOU KNOW WHERE THE FUCK I LIVE..... DONT HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10715743
> *GET FUCKED YOU STOLE MY SHIT YOU WERE TOO LAZY TO COME THE FUCK OVER WHEN I TOLD YOU TOO.  YOU CANT ANSWER A PM? I PAID GOOD MONEY THAT I WORKED HARD FOR TO BUY THAT BIG BODY . YOU STEAL MY SHIT OVER 20 BUCKS? PEOPLE GET FUCKED UP OVER 20 BUCKS AND LESS REMEMBER THAT HOMIE.....
> THATS GOOD TO KNOW.....
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10715743
> *GET FUCKED YOU STOLE MY SHIT YOU WERE TOO LAZY TO COME THE FUCK OVER WHEN I TOLD YOU TOO.  YOU CANT ANSWER A PM? I PAID GOOD MONEY THAT I WORKED HARD FOR TO BUY THAT BIG BODY . YOU STEAL MY SHIT OVER 20 BUCKS? PEOPLE GET FUCKED UP OVER 20 BUCKS AND LESS REMEMBER THAT HOMIE.....
> THATS GOOD TO KNOW.....
> 
> ...


Why should he bring it to you??? You OWE him bro, if you want your shit back YOU should be bring it to him and picking your stuff up. Just my two cents. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 22 2008, 07:11 PM~10715921
> *Why should he bring it to you???  You OWE him bro, if you want your shit back YOU should be bring it to him and picking your stuff up.  Just my two cents.  :biggrin:
> *


IT DONT MATTER NOW , WHATS DONE IS DONE , IM NOT FUCKING WITH HIM ANYMORE, ITS ALL GOOD. HE PITCHED MY SHIT, ILL GET ANOTHER , IT AINT NOTHING AT ALL, JUST NOW IM A LITTLE WISER ABOUT WHO I SEND MY SHIT WITH FROM HERE ON OUT. HE KNEW WHAT WAS UP ABOUT WHY I COULDNT MAKE IT THAT WAY , WITH EXPIRED TAGS , WARRANTS ETC. THATS WHY HE ALWAYS CAME TO MY HOUSE LATELY. DUD E IS SUPPOSED TO BE A HOMIE , BUT THIS IS HOW HE ACTS , HES QUICK TO PULL A BITCH CARD IN PUBLIC , BUT WHEN I SK HIM WHAT THE FUCK HIS PROB IS IN A PM , HE CANT RESPOND , *THEN HE WANTS TO DRAG MY KIDS INTO THE SHIT? THATS FUCKED UP * , I BET HE WOULDNT CALL MY LADY A CRACK HOE TO HER FACE , HE'D GET KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT. BY HER. HE OVERSTEPPED HIS BOUNDS ITS TOO LATE TO TURN BACK NOW........ HE HAS NY NUMBER AND KNOWS WHERE I LIVE , I EXPECT HIM TO MAN UP AND QUIT HIDING BEHIND A COMPUTER IF HE HAS SOMETHING TO SAY.........


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 22 2008, 03:43 PM~10714106
> *you said it...quattro times homie!!  lol :biggrin:
> *


lol...i kno..as soon as i hit enter my comp started fuckin up..lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+May 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10715743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frist off homie fuck your old lady ! You brought family in this when you tried to clown on me about my wife wearing the pants when she's home ! You played that line so i went with what i have seen with my own eyes ! If it hurt your feels me talking about your kids and Jamies then you should keep them clean ! Hell i had to wipe the babies noise cause her mom was laid out in the other room and you were looking on the computer for your rollin plate ! 

And dont even try to act like your about something ! 

I am suppose to feel sorry for your ass fuckin up and not getting your shit in order / But yet you can drive to work , BIG LOTS , Your brothers , and just a few weeks ago you went to the Slammers meeting ! HUM ? And you just asked in the wanted ads for 2 kits to build a car like your 1:1 ! I an't your bitch fool i an't got to be at your begging call fucknut ! 

And i haven't answered your PM's cause if i wanted to hear a sob story i would watch Dr. Phil ! 


You have owed me for 3 months and i just kept getting stories ? So its your fault what happened and lets bring this up real quick you say i stole your raggdy ass Big Body , but didnt you trade a $5.00 kit for that or was that a bull shit lie also ? 


And even if i did keep this kit you still would owe me for what i have gaven your fatass ! 

You posted up you thought we were boys i thought so 2 at once thats why i hooked it up BOBBY then relize your no better then a Carla or 3wheelin ! All you are out to do is get what ever you can for free ! I gave your bitch ass so much such that i never asked for anything in return ! So much shit that if i would try to list it i would be posting up for 2 hours ! SO shut the fuck up about me stealing your peice of shit of hard earned money ! If the kit you got from Beto was so hard worked for you should have went to TWINN and you could of had 2 for the same price ! Your the dumb shit that bought a kit you had no idea on how to make work cause Beto said it was so thin and perfect ! 


And Look at this shady shit you got going on right here ?

*HELL I HAVE A LICENCE NOW AND NO WARRENTS IM GOOD TO DRIVE ANYWHERE, BUT IM NOT DRIVING WITH 4 DOLLAR A GALLON GAS FOR NOTHING . *</span>

IT WASNT LIKE I SAID ''FUCK YOU I AINT PAYING YOU SHIT'' BUT THATS HOW HE TAKES IT. IF HE STILL HAS MY CAR , COOL , IF NOT COOL, BUT ONLY HE KNOWS. I LOOK UP TO DAVID AS A HELL OF A BUILDER AND A GOOD GUY TO GET IDEAS AND HELP FROM. BUT NOW I SECOND GUESS IT. I TRIED TO DROP IT , BUT THEN I LOOK TODAY AND HE DRAGS ME OUT AGAIN. SO I HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO DEFEND MYSELF. 

IF HE WOULD JUST RESPOND TO MY PM'S OR CALL OR SOMETHING ID CLEAR THIS SHIT UP IN A MINUTE, I DONT LIKE HATING ON PEOPLE , NOR AM I OUT TO SCREW PEOPLE OVER, BUT BEING IGNORED MAKES IT REAL HARD TO STRAIGHTED ANYTHING OUT, AS I SAID, DAVID IS A COOL ASS CAT , BUT SOMETIMES HE DONT HAVE HIS HEAD ON STRAIGHT AND *THATS WHAT OTHERS NOTICE......*

I GUESS IF YOU TALK TO HIM SEE WHATS UP , LIKE I SAID , I DONT WANT YOU IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS BULLSHIT , BUT HE WILL RESPIOND TO YOU , I HAVE HIS 20 BUCKS, I HOPE HE STILL HAS MY CAR. 

:angry: 
<span style=\'colorurple\'>*LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE IS SO FULL OF SHIT THAT HE CANT KEEP IT STRIGHT AND NO HAS TO BACK PEDDLE !*


And who noticed that my heads not on stright UNDEAD ? LOL ! You 2 are like bothers not the black kind but the ass rubbing hold each others sack on the forehead type ! Or maybe not brothers but reach around partners ! 


OH ! And thanks for BIG BODY ! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

your welcome you fucking punk , see you at heartland......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 10:45 PM~10716841
> *your welcome you fucking punk , see you at heartland......
> *


Are you bring your sister like last year ? *We need some laughs ! *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

and youre right im not driving out to your house to leave empty handed with 4 dollar a gallon gas.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 08:46 PM~10716857
> *Are you  bring  your  sister like  last  year ?  We    need  some  laughs !
> *


there you go again , come over and run your fucking mouth i got something to shut it up........ :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10716869
> *there you go again , come over and run your fucking mouth i got something to shut it up........ :angry:
> *


Whats a matter Bobby did i make you upset ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

mini has spoken!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 09:48 PM~10716888
> *mini has spoken!
> *


x2! (what happened to undead now?) :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@May 22 2008, 11:49 PM~10716901
> *x2!  (what happened to undead now?) :biggrin:
> *


scared probably, he's most likely on here logged in as invisible, waiting on MINI to log off, the he'll run his mouth, again........ :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bobby what did we just talk about...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 08:48 PM~10716886
> *Whats  a  matter  Bobby    did  i  make  you  upset ?
> *


no but you need to learn a little respect, you aint shit either homie, remember that , you aint no better than me or anybody else here. fuck you keep my car, i dont fucking care, but you need to keep my name out of your fucking mouth when your crackign shit with others.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 22 2008, 08:51 PM~10716921
> *bobby what did we just talk about...
> *


see this is what i was saying in the pm. mini just dont know when to shut the fuck up...... :angry:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 08:51 PM~10716920
> *scared probably, he's most likely on here logged in as invisible, waiting on MINI to log off, the  he'll run his mouth, again........ :uh:
> *


me scared of this guy NEVER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

but ur bringin back shit....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 09:51 PM~10716920
> *scared probably, he's most likely on here logged in as invisible, waiting on MINI to log off, the  he'll run his mouth, again........ :uh:
> *


yea..i figured that..it has happened a few times i realized. :rofl:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 22 2008, 08:53 PM~10716953
> *but ur bringin back shit....
> *


nope , but i will defend myself..... i said i was done, mini wants to keep talking shit and going on.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk+May 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10716901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is really funny is the fact that he saw where i THANKED HIM FOR THE BIG BODY , but didnt see where he posted that he told me he couldn't drive cause of warrents but then PMed BIG C that he has no problems driving he just dont want to come out this way ! 


I know he cant see stright but but he cant even read what he has posted up or keep his lies stright !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

read again dumb fuck , i said you knew why i hadnt been driving , my shit is straight now. why i hadnt been driving , why i hadnt been driving, like i said before , if you have something to say , you know where the fuck i live.......


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2008, 11:53 PM~10716951
> *me scared of this guy NEVER
> *


so i was right, u were invisible, adn now when someone mentions u being hidden, u post.... :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 11:57 PM~10716982
> *read again dumb fuck , i said you knew why i hadnt been driving , my shit is straight now. why i hadnt been driving , why i hadnt been driving, like i said before , if you have something to say , you know where the fuck i live.......
> *



:rofl:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 08:58 PM~10716995
> *so i was right, u were invisible, adn now when someone mentions u being hidden, u post.... :roflmao:
> *


that can be fixed real quick
i wasnt hiding i was watchin this funny ass shit for a while


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> Well I guess the other night i was upsetting a few LILer's and 1 of them i guess called me out but i was at work and didn't get to see the post , but i did get a few PM's ! 1 said i was a fat joke and that the sender was tired of my shit and wanted to do a build off and have a vote loser will be gone for good on LIL !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

either you have my shit or you dont ....... im done in here, you know where i live, you know my number if you have something to say call me , better yet drop by. either you have my car or you dont.........


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2008, 11:59 PM~10717007
> *that can be fixed real quick
> i wasnt hiding i was watchin this funny ass shit for a while
> *


yes, i get that, it is pretty entertaining, but what i am saying, is as soon as mini left, you would have posted some more stupid shit.... :uh:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 09:58 PM~10716995
> *so i was right, u were invisible , adn now when someone mentions u being hidden, u post.... :roflmao:
> *


x2! i was just about to mention it..haha


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2008, 10:53 PM~10716951
> *me scared of this guy NEVER
> *




He's not scared and just tring to finger out what is the best way to keep it in the family !










Either way you go it wont be soon eoungh !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 09:00 PM~10717021
> *yes, i get that, it is pretty entertaining, but what i am saying, is as soon as mini left, you would have posted some more stupid shit.... :uh:
> *



nope why would i stop this funny shit right here
and plus im not going to get banned cuz i pissed this foo off


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> x2! (what happened to undead now?) :biggrin:
> alot of people in this forum are tiered of reading all this drama and you and body dropped arent helping any by poking shots at him! we come her to get tips on building and sharing our work, not pick on a guy to gain anouthers respect! give the guy a break for a bit! he said sorry, he's heard all we have to say noe stop poking at him for awhile and build something!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> > x2! (what happened to undead now?) :biggrin:
> > alot of people in this forum are tiered of reading all this drama and you and body dropped arent helping any by poking shots at him! we come her to get tips on building and sharing our work, not pick on a guy to gain anouthers respect! give the guy a break for a bit! he said sorry, he's heard all we have to say noe stop poking at him for awhile and build something!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> nope why would i stop this funny shit right here
> and plus im not going to get banned cuz i pissed this foo off


:uh:



> > x2! (what happened to undead now?) :biggrin:
> > alot of people in this forum are tiered of reading all this drama and you and body dropped arent helping any by poking shots at him! we come her to get tips on building and sharing our work, not pick on a guy to gain anouthers respect! give the guy a break for a bit! he said sorry, he's heard all we have to say noe stop poking at him for awhile and build something!
> 
> 
> i'm not trying to gain anyones respect, i couldn't care less who likes me on here


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> > x2! (what happened to undead now?) :biggrin:
> > alot of people in this forum are tiered of reading all this drama and you and body dropped arent helping any by poking shots at him! we come her to get tips on building and sharing our work, not pick on a guy to gain anouthers respect! give the guy a break for a bit! he said sorry, he's heard all we have to say noe stop poking at him for awhile and build something!
> 
> 
> your right! my bad. :yessad: just got in here to try and help set things straight..got caught up in the moment. im done.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

yall like drama huh>?

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: youcantfademe, Linc, undead white boy, texasfunk, old low&slo, BiggC, BodyDropped, LowandBeyond, MKD904, draggillac


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 09:04 PM~10717057
> *:uh:
> i'm not trying to gain anyones respect, i couldn't care less who likes me on here
> *


good ! so shut the fuck up and go fix the drooping body lines on you toyota!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 09:05 PM~10717068
> *yall like drama huh>?
> 
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> ...


tell you the truth i hate drama but its like a car crash you cant look away


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i build for me, and only me, i could care less if i fucked it up...
that only means, next time i have something to look at and try to make it better...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2008, 11:04 PM~10717055
> *well said link plus by what i can see you have youcantfademe to pick on
> *


You 2 just make it to easy for anyone to add salt to the wound ! Your just so full of shit and Bobby isn't about shit ! 


He said others have noticed that i am on here swing fist and causeing drama but its aimmed at dumb fucks ! They are hunders of other LILers that dont get any beef with me ! And were cool like that ! You pointed a finger at me so i took it as you wanted some attetion so i  just thought i would help you in for feeling what you were lookin for ! LOL !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 11:05 PM~10717068
> *yall like drama huh>?
> 
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Thought you were done with this?? :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKS STRAIGHT LOL













LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKS STRAIGHT LOL













LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10717129
> *You  2  just  make  it  to  easy    for  anyone  to  add  salt  to  the  wound ! Your  just    so  full of  shit  and  Bobby    isn't  about  shit  !
> He  said  others  have  noticed  that  i am  on  here  swing fist  and  causeing  drama    but  its  aimmed  at  dumb fucks  !  They  are  hunders  of  other  LILers  that  dont  get  any beef  with  me  ! And  were  cool like  that  !    You  pointed  a  finger  at  me    so  i took it    as  you  wanted  some  attetion  so  i  just  thought  i  would  help  you  in for feeling  what you  were  lookin  for !  LOL !
> *


and when was this
if you remember i came to you for permission to build a station wagon caddy like you did as well as tell you how good of a builder you were 
you were the first to attack with bringing my dead mom into this
and you honastly think i wouldnt do anything for that
im not like fade i actually do shit not talk about it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 22 2008, 09:11 PM~10717139
> *Thought you were done with this?? :biggrin:
> *


x2!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THESE ARE THE DAYS OF OUR LIFE'S :biggrin: GET OVER IT AND BUILD!!!! SHOW IT IN YOUR WORK AND PROJECTS AND LEAVE THE BITCH TALK'N TO THE OTHER FORUMS THAT ARE ALL ABOUT DRAMA! MOVE ON BUILD A BRIDGE AND GET OVER IT!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 09:05 PM~10717068
> *yall like drama huh>?
> 
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> ...




SHIT I LOVE SOME DRAMA!!! :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

how about bobby, and david have a build off (something easy like box stock), and the winner gets the caddy?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 09:19 PM~10717267
> *how about bobby, and david have a build off (something easy like box stock), and the winner gets the caddy?
> *


herm thats a good idea
it would solve the problem and be entertaining at the same time
cus they would shit talk the whole time as well as build
throw in a hook up package at the same time
just an idea


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 11:19 PM~10717267
> *how about bobby, and david have a build off (something easy like box stock), and the winner gets the caddy?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2008, 11:21 PM~10717291
> *herm thats a good idea
> it would solve the problem and be entertaining at the same time
> cus they would shit talk the whole time as well as build
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

or, undead, being as u was gonna build against him the other day, u and bobby team up, u build a kit, he builds a kit, anything goes, except radical, and mini builds one, and we have a poll for mini vs bobby, and one for mini vs you, if bobby wins, he gets the caddy, if he loses, mini gets the caddy, and on yours, if u lose, your banned, and if he loses, he is banned!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+May 22 2008, 10:19 PM~10717267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agree with ty...i see bad coming from this...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+May 23 2008, 12:22 AM~10717292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:






























:uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nah i already got over what he said
and since bobby has ripped off mini i wouldnt team up with him for shit
I DONT WANT TO FIGHT MINI ITS POINTLESS I GET BANNED AND HE BECOMES MORE OF AN ASSHOLE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 10:24 PM~10717325
> *or, undead, being as u was gonna build against him the other day, u and bobby team up, u build a kit, he builds a kit, anything goes, except radical, and mini builds one, and we have a poll for mini vs bobby, and one for mini vs you, if bobby wins, he gets the caddy, if he loses, mini gets the caddy, and on yours, if u lose, your banned, and if he loses, he is banned!
> *


THATS A REAL GOOD IDEA  NOW IF THEY EXCEPT, WILL SEE WHO HAS IT AND HOW WAS FULL OF B.S. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i was actually joking, homie, i say let them settle it...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 09:27 PM~10717367
> *i was actually joking, homie, i say let them settle it...
> *


its cool homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 22 2008, 10:27 PM~10717367
> *i was actually joking, homie, i say let them settle it...
> *



I KNOW BRO!! EVERYONE NEEDS TO BE HEARD AND WE ALL NEED THIS FORUM!! NOW,  "GET BACK TO WORK!!!" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm not a ***, but you either have a hard on for Steve or you have a big body in your pants. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao: hearse u want the caddy still, its done been in his pants :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 22 2008, 10:40 PM~10717443
> *I'm not a ***, but you either have a hard on for Steve or you have a big body in your pants.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10717458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that guy is retarded


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 22 2008, 10:41 PM~10717458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 22 2008, 11:40 PM~10717443
> *I'm not a ***, but you either have a hard on for Steve or you have a big body in your pants.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*It funny you should ask ?*













I just wanted to see why the Big Body ment so much to him cause to me it wasn't worth the $20.00 fuckin he thought i was going to settle for !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn hes a freak if he still wants it LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Make sure when you paint it you get all the hairs out.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

go build something FUCKERS!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 22 2008, 11:49 PM~10717579
> *Make sure when you paint it you get all the hairs out.
> *


You need the hairs to simulate a soft top ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10717598
> *You  need  the  hairs  to  simulate    a  soft top !  :biggrin:
> *



lmao. flockit for the flocker. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 22 2008, 10:51 PM~10717608
> *lmao.  flockit for the flocker.    :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your an ass Mini...lol. no wonder i like ya! assholes RULE!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 22 2008, 10:56 PM~10717656
> *your an ass Mini...lol.  no wonder i like ya!  assholes RULE!
> *


x2!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not as much an ass as some of you guys think , i was just board and noticed that some of you just needed something to laugh at ! 



* Thanks BOBBY were having a blast ! *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

glad someone here is..Rainbow Six Vegas is boring the fuck outta me & the cables out here..so gotta have some fucktards to laugh at


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 22 2008, 09:56 PM~10717656
> *your an ass Mini...lol.  no wonder i like ya!  assholes RULE!
> *




theres 3 types of people in this world. Assholes, dicks and pussies............. Fuckin team america. LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 22 2008, 10:07 PM~10717769
> *theres 3 types of people in this world.    Assholes, dicks and pussies............. Fuckin team america.  LMAO!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10717525
> *It  funny  you    should  ask ?
> 
> 
> ...


so you didnt pitch it? get you dick off my car and your head out of your ass, i have a phone .....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 22 2008, 10:50 PM~10717593
> *go build something FUCKERS!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I BEEN CLEANING AND RE ARANGIN MY GARAGE /WORKPLACE TODAY , SINCE 

4PM TODAY IM ALMOST DONE ..LOL... HAD TO CLEAN IT UP SO THERE WOULD 

BE NO PLACE FOR SPIDERS AND BUGS TO HIDE ..LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2008, 10:39 PM~10718063
> *so you didnt pitch it? get you dick off my car and your head out of your ass, i have a phone .....
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10717593
> *go build something FUCKERS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


big body conversion???? :0 with that left over body , you now have a flower car....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

I got bored today


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats cool I like that ! Thanks D !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no fair d's gettin it..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10717593
> *go build something FUCKERS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


u could do this with the left over body


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 1 2008, 11:04 PM~10993879
> *Thats  cool  I  like  that !    Thanks  D !
> *


get @ me soon homie


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 2 2008, 06:36 PM~10999817
> *u could do this with the left over body
> 
> 
> ...



pictures are to small


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2008, 11:21 PM~10994043
> *no fair d's gettin it..
> *


lol..dont hate


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

if i die i wanna roll out like that


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck it i may not like you mini
but i do like your work count me in on this one i will scrounge up the cash and or hit up the people that owe me


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 7 2008, 01:14 PM~11028549
> *fuck it i may not like you mini
> but i do like your work count me in on this one i will scrounge up the cash and or hit up the people that owe me
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so how many people are on the list to get one
last i seen there were like 4 or 5


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

the master body hasnt gone to resin caster yet


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> Ok Well I had a few of the 90ed caddies just setting around and a few weeks back i traded SIDE TO SIDE a resin kit for his painted Ambulance hearse from Johan ! Well i woke up this moring and started to think ! Thinking lead into day Dreaming and with out a second thought !
> I stripped the sidetoside panited hearse/ambulance and opened up 1 of the donk caddies and went to work !
> 
> 
> ...



[/quote]
whered the pics go ?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

he did some work to his photobucket a while back i beleieve..


----------

